# Altamaha WMA



## DRBugman85 (Oct 11, 2016)

The water came over the dies and the saltwater has wiped out the bullrush and duckweed and Widgeon grass.Looking like a very bad year again for you RETTS duckers.


----------



## Shanetheman (Oct 11, 2016)

Guess it's going to be guntersville then.


----------



## rnelson5 (Oct 11, 2016)

Shanetheman said:


> Guess it's going to be guntersville then.



I'd keep going west if I was driving that far lol.


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 11, 2016)

I was afraid of this.  Called a bud and he said he couldn't get close enough to find out.


----------



## chashlls150 (Oct 11, 2016)

DRBugman85 said:


> The water came over the dies and the saltwater has wiped out the bullrush and duckweed and Widgeon grass.Looking like a very bad year again for you RETTS duckers.



That sucks..... but it's hard to believe another duck hunter when it comes to conditions/bird numbers


----------



## Totaloutdoorsman (Oct 11, 2016)

The wildlife biologist down there told me the hurricane blew all of the ducks over into the central flyway. He said duck hunters should stay home this year and just wait for next season.


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 12, 2016)

Totaloutdoorsman said:


> The wildlife biologist down there told me the hurricane blew all of the ducks over into the central flyway. He said duck hunters should stay home this year and just wait for next season.



Funny, I talked to a biologist and he said some crazy army guy was trying to get him to say that.


----------



## wray912 (Oct 12, 2016)

DRBugman85 said:


> The water came over the dies and the saltwater has wiped out the bullrush and duckweed and Widgeon grass.Looking like a very bad year again for you RETTS duckers.



So your basically saying no change, itll be the same as it always is


----------



## across the river (Oct 12, 2016)

wray912 said:


> So your basically saying no change, itll be the same as it always is



No, it will be different.  They are only expecting 50 ducks to stop by this year, where as last year they had 75.


----------



## king killer delete (Oct 13, 2016)

Record Storm surge ever recorded on the Georgia coast. I am cleaning flood damage a good 30 miles inland at my plant. The water got high. Swamps and low areas are still draining.


----------



## DRBugman85 (Oct 14, 2016)

across the river said:


> No, it will be different.  They are only expecting 50 ducks to stop by this year, where as last year they had 75.



And over 350 duck hunters per Sq yard trying to shoot the 50 ducks that get there.


----------



## wray912 (Oct 14, 2016)

DRBugman85 said:


> And over 350 duck hunters per Sq yard trying to shoot the 50 ducks that get there.



bad thing is all 350 guns will go off when the 50 birds reach a descending altitude of 2437 ft and not a feather will fall and it will be over with until next year


----------



## Beta Tau789 (Nov 1, 2016)

the biologist down there is also a duck hunter....keep that in mind....


----------



## king killer delete (Nov 1, 2016)

W#hat did I miss. 350 hunters. More like a thousand.


----------



## king killer delete (Nov 1, 2016)

Beta Tau789 said:


> the biologist down there is also a duck hunter....keep that in mind....


I  think we need to drag your boat over the dike.


----------



## Beta Tau789 (Nov 1, 2016)

I'll put you in my spare kayak, but I can only imagine how big the skeeters are down there with this warm weather. Not a fan of using a thermacell during duck season. Pray for cold and a lot of it!


----------



## The Fever (Nov 1, 2016)

wray912 said:


> bad thing is all 350 guns will go off when the 50 birds reach a descending altitude of 2437 ft and not a feather will fall and it will be over with until next year


----------



## Shanetheman (Nov 1, 2016)

I don't know why y'all are so negative about this place. We averaged 4 or so birds a hunt per person last year. I never hunted here.


----------



## across the river (Nov 1, 2016)

Shanetheman said:


> I don't know why y'all are so negative about this place. We averaged 4 or so birds a hunt per person last year.



What kind of "ducks"?


----------



## Shanetheman (Nov 2, 2016)

across the river said:


> What kind of "ducks"?



We kill teal, blue bills, red heads, gadwall, ring necks, wood ducks and sometimes something else.
Troll Alert


----------



## g0nef1sshn (Nov 2, 2016)

Now there will be 650 guns goin off on the 50 birds.


----------



## deernbass (Nov 2, 2016)

I rode all over pond one and two Saturday and saw a total of 6 birds... I am local and I won't waste my time here for the opener


----------



## DRBugman85 (Nov 2, 2016)

We flew a drone over all three ponds and there is a record number of SKEETERS and 4 ducks trying to find a spot to hide from the hunters heading in there in a few days.


----------



## DRBugman85 (Nov 2, 2016)

bdavisbdavis727 said:


> I agree. Ive always had good luck and managed to bag gaddys, woodys, ringers, bw teal, gw teal, mallards, and 2 stud pintails there. Had a buddy kill a banded black duck so you never know what you might see.


You might see LOTS OF YUPPIE HUNTERS.


----------



## Uptonongood (Nov 2, 2016)

It has always troubled me as to the demand for duck hunting opportunity and the lack of response from the DNR.  Champney, Rhett's, Butler could all provide more quality and quality, year to year.  And I'm talking about 1979, forward.


----------

